# MacOsX internet sharing with ps2?



## pillowman (Oct 20, 2006)

How do I configure my mac to allow my playstation 2 to connect to the internet thru internet sharing.

This is similar to what this guy already did.http://macosx.com/forums/networking-compatibility/250164-block-ips.html

Any help on getting my ps2 to conect to the internet from internetsharing on my mac would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 20, 2006)

Your best bet would be to buy a router from your local big box electronic store and set up a simple home network. This way you can have the protection of the NAT firewall (in the router) and your Mac does not have to be on to use the internet of the PS2. When you set the router up (READ THE ROUTER'S MANUAL) just open the ports the PS2 in a DMZ port forwarding to the PS2 ONLY (not the Mac).


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 20, 2006)

You can also share your internet connection - via Airport if the internet comes through ethernet, via ethernet if it comes through Airport.
Click the Internet tab in the Sharing pane of system preferences.


----------



## pillowman (Oct 20, 2006)

You can also share your internet connection - via Airport if the internet comes through ethernet, via ethernet if it comes through Airport.
Click the Internet tab in the Sharing pane of system preferences.

This is exactly what I want to do. I have my ps2 connect to a ethernet cord running to my mac book. I configured internet sharing for ethernet so ps2 could get internet but, i keep getting time out errors when im connection to internet or verifying DNAS, Im not sure what ports i have to open up on my mac. I also tried disabling firewall but still the same errors. any ideas?


----------



## eco (Oct 29, 2006)

im on the same boat!  ... been trying to get it to work for the last 4 hours... im trying to get online with SOCOM II, when i test the connection through the Network Configurations on the PS2... it says its working, but when i log in, it connects online, DNAS logo pops up and then about 5 seconds later, i get an error... SOOOO, i dont know... if it gets that far, it must WORK, but i cant figure it out! ARRRRRGH! let me know if you get it working bro, later!


----------



## eco (Oct 29, 2006)

this is what i've been looking at to get it working , but read it and see if it helps... LMK!
http://www.ordersomewherechaos.com/rosso/articles/2005/ps2-wifi-mac/


----------



## adam_dotson10 (May 18, 2009)

How I connected my Ps2 to the internet through an Imac using Airport.

First:  You have to find your DNS address,  I did mine by typing in my router # in my internet browser.  

If you don't know your router #, you can call your Internet Service Provider and they can tell you.

Let's set up the Imac first:  

1. Make sure Sharing is turned on.  System Preferences > Sharing.  Click on Internet tab and check "Built-in Ethernet."  Click Start.

2. Go to Network Settings.  System Preferences > Network.  Under the "Show" drop down menu choose Built-in Ethernet.  Put this in for the following:

IP Address:  192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask:  255.255.255.0
Router:  192.168.0.1

Click "Apply Now" and then choose "Network Status" under "Show."

Now for the Ps2:

DNS:  The primary and secondary DNS numbers are what you should have found by entering your router # in your internet browser.  

IP Address:  192.168.0.157
Subnet Mask:  255.255.255.0
Router:  192.168.0.1

All I know is that I tried for hours using other methods and combinations and this combo actually worked.  I had to piece together this info from various discussion forums, so hopefully you'll find mine first if you're having this same problem.  Good luck!


----------



## drroyale (May 26, 2011)

You need to modify what you see here with your home network's settings but yes, this worked great.

Set Internet Sharing in Prefs - Mine shared Airport to Ethernet connected to PS2
whatever adapter you share from (that meant Ethernet for me) with the following
Configure: Manually
192.168.1.1 (or whatever your routers local IP or Default gateway is)
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1
DNS Server: 192.168.1.1

On PS2
Configure IP Manually
Use an available IP on your local network
I used 192.168.1.157 just make sure another device isn't using that IP...
Subnet 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.1
DNS1 192.168.1.1
DNS2 Whatever your ISP uses. In Win7 ipconfig /all from a cmd prompt and it should show it. Or, contact your ISP

Worked Perfect for me THANKS!


----------

